# Heat Soak and 93 Octane Fuel



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Spark advance!!! I have said it before... These cars have a GLOBAL base engine calibration. We have lower octane than Europe.... so we pull spark out all the time. If you put some 100 octane in you would notice even more of a difference. The $$$ / gallon of 100 octane will not pay off however.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Spark advance!!! I have said it before... These cars have a GLOBAL base engine calibration. We have lower octane than Europe.... so we pull spark out all the time. If you put some 100 octane in you would notice even more of a difference. The $$$ / gallon of 100 octane will not pay off however.


It is $6.99 per gallon at the pump here


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

You can get 100 where you are? We only have Sunoco 110 here.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You can get 100 where you are? We only have Sunoco 110 here.


Yep 100 unleaded, pump it right into your vehicle...

I live in RaceCity USA!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah its pulling timing, nbd just what you will have to live with on 87. Its all for the better though, better to downshift more then have all that knock!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

so 93 octane > 87 octane? who wouldve thunk?


----------

